# Would the ath driver work with a Atheros AR9485 card?



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 5, 2014)

[*]Note: This thread may belong in mobile computing instead of system hardware.

I have a laptop with a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter, and I was wondering if the ath driver would have a reasonable chance of working, given that this is of a much later version than the explicitly supported cards.

Heres a link to a dump of `lspci -vv -s` on the card. Doubt it'll do much, but it provides extra information.
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=8D96EC3EEC9C6F2!512&authkey=!AEeurg8Isx7U-n8&ithint=file,txt


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2014)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport implies that it will.  This will require FreeBSD 10 at least, possibly 10-STABLE.


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks, I will try installing it on my laptop then.


----------



## adrian@ (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi!

I'm the ath developer / WiFi maintainer. The AR9485 is best supported by FreeBSD-11. I run -HEAD on all of my development and user systems, so that's what I fix bugs in.

Thanks!

-a


----------

